# Diseño circuito Proteus



## leo79hc (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el mundo de la electrónica y estoy diseñando mi primer esquema en Isis para poder simularlo y posteriormente pasarlo a Ares y tratar de hacer el pcb,estoy siguiendo unos videotutoriales de German Tojeiro y por el momento me he encontrado un problema,para el cual os pido ayuda.

Una vez diseñado el esquema y cambiado los valores de los componentes a las necesidades del circuito que pretendo construir,siguiendo otro manual,he de verificar todas las conexiones mediante Desing Explorer, es aquí donde me indica que hay una serie de componentes que no encuentra el package como son (battery,una serie de varios pot y sw-ror-3 , sw-spdt,  swspst )bien, este es en si el problema ya que no me permite la simulación ni el paso a Ares mientras no le asigne un package, verdad? Cómo les puedo asignar un package y saber que es el correcto?

Por otra parte,tanto a resistencias como a condensadores les he cambiado los valores ya que no he encontrado en librery los que necesitaba, seleccionando los tipos que necesitaba y luego cambiandole omnios y faradios además de wattios y voltios, estos últimos en el recuadro de other properties, es correcto realizarlo así?

Como ya os he comentado estoy empezando en el mundo de la electrónica, espero haberme explicado correctamente, gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo


----------



## Vick (Mar 26, 2009)

Vamos pro el principio, para la simulación NO necesitas especificar emapaques (packages), si no corre la simulación es por otas causas...

Si no hay resistores o capacitores de los valores que necesitas usa los genericos y asignales los valores que necesites en ellos, aunque tambien cambiar el valor de una componentes específic es válido.

Si vas a hecer el PCB entonces si necesitas espacificar los empaques, si no el programa no sabe que forma, tamaño ni distrubucion de pines tiene el componente, al importar el circuito de ISIS hacia ARES te preguntara por os empaques de lso componentes que no lo tengan asignado, no hay más... hay que familiarizarse con los empaques y sus nombres para hecerlo bien...

Saludos.


----------



## leo79hc (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola, gracias por el comentario me ha servido de gran ayuda.

Un saludo


----------

